# Korea Cube Championship 2009



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2009)

Results are here.

Was this a closed event, requiring qualification to get in? I probably would have been last place in 3x3x3 if I had competed. (Although on a lucky day, I might have managed second-to-last!)  For that matter, I could have very possibly come in last in every event except BLD and with feet.


----------



## Ron (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, it was a closed competition. People could qualify in the earlier competitions in Busan, Suwon et cetera.

Ron


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah, that explains a lot. Pretty high average level in most events!


----------



## Kieran (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow: Plenty of new records there. I wouldn't have even qualified. :L


----------



## MistArts (Jan 19, 2009)

2x2 AsR is broken!?


----------



## Ramen (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope i get to participate in Korea Cube Championship 2010


----------

